# Lyft needs a "Yet another Minor with a Lyft account" cancellation button



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I spoke with my 14 year old daughter about how many kids in her class have a Lyft account. She said everyone has one except her, because her mean Dad wont let her use rideshare on her own. She tells me that all you need as a minor is an I phone and a visa gift card to sign up for Lyft. She is right. Lyft want to have it both ways. They make it so easy for children to sign up and get accounts and yet tell drivers that you cannot pick up minors. If they were in any way serious about eliminating children from their platform they would just have an automatic cancel button for minors and so that drivers could collect a cancellation fee. But the problem is that they value revenue from children over the safety of children and drivers so we continue this ridiculous game...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Meanie!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I spoke with my 14 year old daughter about how many kids in her class have a Lyft account. She said everyone has one except her, because her mean Dad wont let her use rideshare on her own. She tells me that all you need as a minor is an I phone and a visa gift card to sign up for Lyft. She is right. Lyft want to have it both ways. They make it so easy for children to sign up and get accounts and yet tell drivers that you cannot pick up minors. If they were in any way serious about eliminating children from their platform they would just have an automatic cancel button for minors and so that drivers could collect a cancellation fee. But the problem is that they value revenue from children over the safety of children and drivers so we continue this ridiculous game...


How dare you embarrass your child like that!!! Geeze.. Making sure she's safe and following the rules? That's just ridiculous.

I would love a underage pax button. Tired of rolling up and having to cancel on them and fight for my fee.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey, don't ask, don't tell. $2 dollars is $2 dollars.

Uber and Lyft don't care. They only said "don't pick up minors" when the world was like, "Stop doing background checks trough Equifax. We care." Uber and Lyft CARE.

For all intensive purposes, someone at corporate is going, "My coffee is cold. I'll call my assistant. I wonder if my dog walker has arrived?"



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I spoke with my 14 year old daughter about how many kids in her class have a Lyft account. She said everyone has one except her, because her mean Dad wont let her use rideshare on her own. She tells me that all you need as a minor is an I phone and a visa gift card to sign up for Lyft. She is right. Lyft want to have it both ways. They make it so easy for children to sign up and get accounts and yet tell drivers that you cannot pick up minors. If they were in any way serious about eliminating children from their platform they would just have an automatic cancel button for minors and so that drivers could collect a cancellation fee. But the problem is that they value revenue from children over the safety of children and drivers so we continue this ridiculous game...


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> How dare you embarrass your child like that!!! Geeze.. Making sure she's safe and following the rules? That's just ridiculous.
> 
> I would love a underage pax button. Tired of rolling up and having to cancel on them and fight for my fee.


What fight? Sit out the five minutes, call pax and hang up, mark it a no show while you go online with uber.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> What fight? Sit out the five minutes, call pax and hang up, mark it a no show while you go online with uber.


There have been a couple times when the pax canceled and because it was within 5 min or for whatever other reason, I didn't get my fee. One week I had to contact support several times for two fees.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

After 2 days in a row of getting nothing but minors....I emailed Lyft AGAIN about WHAT (if anything) they actually DO about minors that are reported for requesting a Lyft ride. I got one starred by one 15 yr old (only took them because his 18 yr old cousin was along for the ride) and then got reamed out by a mother (that I called) when I got to the pick up and saw it was her 15 yr old daughter riding solo. (This happens TOO much!) I know....why did I call in the first place? Won't do it anymore....I can tell you that.  I will now just let the timer get to 5 minutes and NO-SHOW. I don't appreciate being called a LIAR because 'ALL the _OTHER drivers _pick up my CHILD!' 

So *IF* what Lyft says here is the truth.....
UBER drivers-be prepared for an onslaught of minimum fare riders that don't tip....because that's what these rides always are anyway. Oh, and the ONE star they will give you too if you aren't a weed smoking, rap listening, 'cool' driver.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I’m going to get my kids a Lyft account, have you drive one block, sit and wait till I no longer need a sitter. 

25 cents a minute, 4 minutes for $1, 15(4) 60 mins at $15 hour.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> After 2 days in a row of getting nothing but minors....I emailed Lyft AGAIN about WHAT (if anything) they actually DO about minors that are reported for requesting a Lyft ride. I got one starred by one 15 yr old (only took them because his 18 yr old cousin was along for the ride) and then got reamed out by a mother (that I called) when I got to the pick up and saw it was her 15 yr old daughter riding solo. (This happens TOO much!) I know....why did I call in the first place? Won't do it anymore....I can tell you that.  I will now just let the timer get to 5 minutes and NO-SHOW. I don't appreciate being called a LIAR because 'ALL the _OTHER drivers _pick up my CHILD!'
> 
> So *IF* what Lyft says here is the truth.....
> UBER drivers-be prepared for an onslaught of minimum fare riders that don't tip....because that's what these rides always are anyway. Oh, and the ONE star they will give you too if you aren't a weed smoking, rap listening, 'cool' driver.
> ...


It is happening non-stop and it seems like they're doing nothing pro-active to stop it. I doubt they're even doing anything reactive.

And I was under the impression it was against Uber TOS also...


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Umm...One word, Enforcement. Second, Ethics


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ROFLOL <------Me in hysterical laughter. And I DO mean "_HYSTERICAL_". 

I just got a 'Scheduled Ride' ping....and when I got to the pick up, clicked to see the destination....and YUP...the local High School. 

So, doors remain locked, out walks a 15 yr old girl who verified that indeed, she is only 15. Asked her to cancel after telling her that she could not have a Lyft account. She did. (Otherwise I would have had to wait another 5+ minutes)

At least THIS TIME...I got a *$10* cancellation fee since it was a scheduled ride. 

I reported her to Lyft and they just emailed me saying they will 'escalate this to the proper team'. (Hopefully to deactivate her account)

I really think that I must be the ONLY Lyft driver in my area refusing to pick up minors. 

The other drivers aren't too smart I guess.  Not only is it against the Lyft TOS....it is a big insurance risk if you get into an accident with one of these minors in your car.

*Not only THAT*....but the $5 cancel fee (or $10 if it is a scheduled ride) is *FAR MORE* than you would make on these minimum fare rides _(that NEVER TIP_).....and_ no extra miles on your car_.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Late night in the 'burbs, around 50% of requests are from children. I send this text out when I am working there at night. It filters out just about all of the kids. I send the text before heading over to the pickup and the cancellation usually comes through within a minute.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, don't ask, don't tell. $2 dollars is $2 dollars.
> 
> Uber and Lyft don't care. They only said "don't pick up minors" when the world was like, "Stop doing background checks trough Equifax. We care." Uber and Lyft CARE.
> 
> For all intensive purposes, someone at corporate is going, "My coffee is cold. I'll call my assistant. I wonder if my dog walker has arrived?"


Intensive purposes eh?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Intensive purposes eh?


Non-intensive purposes will NOT make America great again.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Late night in the 'burbs, around 50% of requests are from children. I send this text out when I am working there at night. It filters out just about all of the kids. I send the text before heading over to the pickup and the cancellation usually comes through within a minute.
> 
> View attachment 168099


I respect your strategy that is borne out of necessity. But really what should be happening is that Lyft and Uber should have their positions relating to minors front and center on their apps and reward drivers for adhering to it. Unfortunately, we will have to wait for some child to be abducted or harmed in a car before Lyft or Uber do anything about it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I respect your strategy that is borne out of necessity. But really what should be happening is that Lyft and Uber should have their positions relating to minors front and center on their apps and reward drivers for adhering to it. Unfortunately, we will have to wait for some child to be abducted or harmed in a car before Lyft or Uber do anything about it.


Yeah, it's not ideal. But Uber/Lyft won't do anything because it's still money to them. They are not limited by the constraints of ethics or legality so they don't care if the money comes from children or adults. They'll only care, as you say, when they are forced to.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Late night in the 'burbs, around 50% of requests are from children. I send this text out when I am working there at night. It filters out just about all of the kids. I send the text before heading over to the pickup and the cancellation usually comes through within a minute.
> 
> View attachment 168099


Can't do that with Lyft. Have to call, no way to text before you arrive.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Late night in the 'burbs, around 50% of requests are from children. I send this text out when I am working there at night. It filters out just about all of the kids. I send the text before heading over to the pickup and the cancellation usually comes through within a minute.
> 
> View attachment 168099


Yeah....but I got deactivated for doing the same thing....just last month! Lyft doesn't want us to be pro-active. They want us to drive blind to every pick up....and then cancel on them after wasting our time/miles and theirs. 

Unfortunately, this is what I now do.....as counter-productive as it is. 



BSki said:


> Can't do that with Lyft. Have to call, no way to text before you arrive.


This is a myth that will never die. 

Yes...you *CAN text Lyft PAX*. Just save the phone number that they call from...and this is the SAME number you text to.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

What you can do is talk to your elected state representatives about the danger to children on the Lyft platform especially. Most public officials are completely oblivious to that fact that a child can secure a Lyft account with a cell phone and a prepaid gift card.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yeah....but I got deactivated for doing the same thing....just last month! Lyft doesn't want us to be pro-active. They want us to drive blind to every pick up....and then cancel on them after wasting our time/miles and theirs.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is what I now do.....as counter-productive as it is.
> 
> ...


Please elaborate on this myth. How do you text a pax before you arrive?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

BSki said:


> Please elaborate on this myth. How do you text a pax before you arrive?


No elaboration needed. Has a pax EVER called you before? If not, you may have to wait until one does....but once they DO, SAVE that number in your phonebook as "LYFT Pax" "Lyft Rider" or however you want to save it.

Then, whenever you want to text your pax....just use Siri and say "Hey Siri. Text Lyft Rider"....and there you go! Text goes to the rider! EZ Peazy.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, don't ask, don't tell. $2 dollars is $2 dollars.
> 
> Uber and Lyft don't care. They only said "don't pick up minors" when the world was like, "Stop doing background checks trough Equifax. We care." Uber and Lyft CARE.
> 
> For all intensive purposes, someone at corporate is going, "My coffee is cold. I'll call my assistant. I wonder if my dog walker has arrived?"


The expression is, "For all intents and purposes" NOT "intensive purposes".....roflmao


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Docaces said:


> The expression is, "For all intents and purposes" NOT "intensive purposes".....roflmao


I already made fun of him for it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BSki said:


> Please elaborate on this myth. How do you text a pax before you arrive?


1. Press "Call Passenger" button or whatever it's called.
2. End the call before it goes out
3. Go to recent call list. The last one will be the pax' assigned Lyft number
4. Click on that number and select the icon that sends a text
5. Send the text

Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------

